# Blocked list blues - help?



## dave2008 (Feb 14, 2019)

Apparently I accidentally blocked at least one individual.  I know this because I can only see their post if someone else's quotes their post.  However, I can't seem to find a way to remove them from the blocked / ignore list.  I went to "Edit Blocked List" and all I see is the image below.  Can anyone help?


----------



## ad_hoc (Feb 14, 2019)

Just checked and mine worked.

Perhaps logging out and logging back in or clearing your cookies/cache?


----------



## ccs (Feb 14, 2019)

You're not seeing anything because you're not the one doing the blocking.


----------



## Sadras (Feb 14, 2019)

[MENTION=6803664]ccs[/MENTION] is correct. Well it's their loss, they lose out on all the work you've done on the 5e hardcore monsters.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah, that means they blocked you, not vice versa.


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 15, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Yeah, that means they blocked you, not vice versa.




OK, so if they block me I can't see their comments?  Ok, good to know.  Thank you everyone for the responses.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 16, 2019)

I think I'm blocked by someone and have no idea why?

Because it seems that I cant see a person's posts, and I noticed it because they were the last "new" post in a thread and whne I went there, no post by them.

Is there a way to wave a white flag to them and find out what happened?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 16, 2019)

SkidAce said:


> I think I'm blocked by someone and have no idea why?
> 
> Because it seems that I cant see a person's posts, and I noticed it because they were the last "new" post in a thread and whne I went there, no post by them.
> 
> Is there a way to wave a white flag to them and find out what happened?




I’m afraid not. That rather defeats the purpose of the feature.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 16, 2019)

Your answer makes sense.  Thank you.

Just wish I knew what I did.  I don't like offending people (and yes, I know in life its inevitable, I am a realist, I still dont like it).


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 16, 2019)

SkidAce said:


> Your answer makes sense.  Thank you.
> 
> Just wish I knew what I did.  I don't like offending people (and yes, I know in life its inevitable, I am a realist, I still dont like it).




I'm in the same situation - don't know what I did.  Heck, I like to apologize if I offended someone - but no way to do that now.


----------

